# Chosen of Nemeroth Warband [40k]



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Greetings, I have decided to start putting up images of my CoN as I finish various units. At the moment i have finished the minimum for a squad of Chosen Marines, and i have a 10-man squad of Chaos Marines. Next on my list is a Terminator Lord (Nemeroth obviously), a Sorcerer (Daemonology), some Traitor Guard, and a Havoc Squad. It takes me a while to get pictures and post them so it might be a day or 2 late from the time i finish a unit.

At the moment I only have images of the Chosen squad which are made from Possessed Marine parts and Chaos Marine parts.

























From Left to right: Combi-Bolter-Flamer-Double Lightning Claws-Power Fist

This is my Aspiring Champion, converted to hold a Daemon Maul (Power Maul, should be Thunder Hammer but that isnt supported by the Codex Hereticus)










Enjoy


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Really liking that aspiring champion. Have some rep.


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Really liking that aspiring champion. Have some rep.


Much appreciated


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Those look really good. Are you doing more work with the bases?


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Loki1416 said:


> Those look really good. Are you doing more work with the bases?


Im not sure what you mean, i dont really have room to add onto those, unless you mean do i intend to make more bases of the same style, in which case yes.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@The Warpsmith: Sorry, could have been a little clearer. I'm talking about the sides of the cork that they are standing on. Are you going to paint that or just leave it looking like cork?


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Loki1416 said:


> @The Warpsmith: Sorry, could have been a little clearer. I'm talking about the sides of the cork that they are standing on. Are you going to paint that or just leave it looking like cork?


I feel that the material "eats" paint (and glue) quite a bit so i would rather not mess with the sides but i dont even think it looks too different from a cliff face


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Next is my Helbrute (which i never intended to paint because i thought it would be a pain, which it was) painted in the "assumed" dreadnought style would be and since they dont have any Dreads it is hard to know for sure. He doesnt have a base yet as i havnt bothered to build it:


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Makes sense because it does soak paint up. Personally, I mix pva glue and water and give it a good bath and let it sit for awhile. Once dry, then I'll base coat. Works really well to stop it from soaking up paint and fills in a lot of the little holes as well, giving it a smoother appearance.
Your right though, it does look a lot like a cliff face.


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Loki1416 said:


> Makes sense because it does soak paint up. Personally, I mix pva glue and water and give it a good bath and let it sit for awhile. Once dry, then I'll base coat. Works really well to stop it from soaking up paint and fills in a lot of the little holes as well, giving it a smoother appearance.
> Your right though, it does look a lot like a cliff face.


Oddly enough it even seems to eat Agrellan Earth Technical paint which i find absurd


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ha, havn't tried that on there yet.

I think I should clarify something though. I DO like your work. My asking about the bases doesn't mean I don't like what you have done. I'm NOT trying to take anything away from the work you have done. In fact, I like your approach and the way they look. Sorry if I came across like I didn't like your work, it was not my intent.


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Loki1416 said:


> Ha, havn't tried that on there yet.
> 
> I think I should clarify something though. I DO like your work. My asking about the bases doesn't mean I don't like what you have done. I'm NOT trying to take anything away from the work you have done. In fact, I like your approach and the way they look. Sorry if I came across like I didn't like your work, it was not my intent.


Dont worry, i didnt get that tone from you i personally just like to clarify everything i do if it is intentional


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

So, here is your warband in display! Every model has a unique feeling, very customidìzed. i like it! Keep i coming!


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Finally here is my Chaos Space Marine squad (10 Man). No 2 are exactly alike which will become ever more difficult to achieve when i make a 2nd squad.





































These images are atrocious...i may fire my camera man...

Anyways i kitbashed the aspiring champion to have a power sword from the possessed kit which i am quite pleased with. As a squad of 10 this units gets 2 special weapons and i chose the Heavy Bolter and Meltagun. For those unaware the Chosen of Nemeroth Warband's Havoc marines wear red instead of grey for whatever reason so the heavy guy reflects that. They are all equipped in the manner of WYSIWYG. Although you cant tell from the images they all have Bolters, Bolt Pistols, Close combat weapons (knives)(other than the AC and specials of course)


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

neferhet said:


> So, here is your warband in display! Every model has a unique feeling, very customidìzed. i like it! Keep i coming!


And the Aspiring Champion of the Chosen squad is indeed the model for Azaria


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

yeah recognized him


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice work with your Chaos Marines so far. From experience I know how long and tiring it can be to paint all that trim around the armour. Keep it up! :grin:


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

This particular post DOES has something to do with the state of the project but it was an oddity i discovered that i found to be relevant.









This is the THQ logo (the last one before they shut down)








This is the official design of the Chosen of Nemeroth from THQ's Space Marine
The odd thing i was talking about is that their color scheme is modeled after the THQ logo which neither I, nor anyone back on the Relic forum for that game (before the population drove away the 40k people) ever realized. I just thought this was strange and it actually does lessen my liking of the Warband. So i am pretty much putting this project on hold for a long while and focusing on my Alpha Legion and Iron Warriors


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Seems like an odd reason to give up on an army, which is a shame, because it's looking very tight. Is it some sort of anti-corporate protest?


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Seems like an odd reason to give up on an army, which is a shame, because it's looking very tight. Is it some sort of anti-corporate protest?


I didnt say give up, i said put on hold for a long while. It is mainly because THQ were terrible at their jobs and rushed too many companies (like Relic) through their development and hurt the potential of a lot of games. Pretty much my enjoyment of the Warband becomes lessened by the direct connection


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Eh, i never realized that...that's weird! Anyway i hope to read some other stuff of yours and to see that stuff become painted models!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fair enough. Painting a scheme you no longer enjoy doing can definitely be a chore.


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

neferhet said:


> Eh, i never realized that...that's weird! Anyway i hope to read some other stuff of yours and to see that stuff become painted models!


Oh i have many characters that i intend to model (Like my Alpha Legion Champion and Custom Warpsmith) and they will be in their own Project logs eventually. So expect an Iron Warriors project and Alpha Legion Project sometime soon (whenever Forge World gets my stuff to me)


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

k: , it's a short "pit-stop" before another project, then


----------

